# ‘MY12 LC5 software download’



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

MY12 LC5 software download 

The latest MY12 / 'LC5' gearbox software is now available to NIS006 users as free download/firmware update as usual. Fully working gear re-learn & clutch adjustments

It's nice & smooth has some nice shift logic tweeks

Feel free to test

alpha firmware #: 1.6.5.1-3587

1. Run new version AccessPORT Manager http://www.accessecu.com/support/apmanager/AP-MGR-Setup-2.0.2.1.exe 

2. Go to the "Options" Tab.

3. Copy the "Options" configuration from the below screen shot.










4. Go to "Updates"

5. Update your AccessPORT

6. Once you've updated your AccessPORT you should be on version alpha firmware #: 1.6.5.1-3587


Uninstall AP then flash new TCM map

7. Pls set all touch points /capacities 0,0,0,0..then gentle drive till warm

8. Clutch Re learn.. 

9. Job done, My 12 Update as good as it gets IMHO

10. Set to preference, my advice keep settings as low as poss for a silky smooth change

Kind Regards


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Is this effectively the same as the Ecutek gearbox update?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Is the LC now limited at 4k as opposed to the 4.5k limit the previous LC4 had?


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

Not sure I follow uninstall Ap. do I have to uninstall Ap from the car and then reinstall? Also I have updated the alpha but I cannot see an LC5 map. Where do I obtain that?

Cheers


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

How much better is this, than LC4? Whats different?


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

I have lc5, tuner can set what rpm you want. My was 4.5k and it felt great, but street tires with E85 tune will not hook up.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

alloy said:


> Is the LC now limited at 4k as opposed to the 4.5k limit the previous LC4 had?


Hi Andy, the rpm limiter is in the ecu, we can set it to where we want, but i'd need to update your current map



Saunders said:


> Not sure I follow uninstall Ap. do I have to uninstall Ap from the car and then reinstall? Also I have updated the alpha but I cannot see an LC5 map. Where do I obtain that?
> 
> Cheers


Yes to change between LC1, LC2, LC3, LC4, LC5 using the AP you currently need to uninstall first, unlike engine maps which are instant.



grahamc said:


> How much better is this, than LC4? Whats different?


This new MY12 gearbox software is not the big step up/improvement that LC4 was, but over the last year Nissan have found areas to improve, its very smooth with some changes in shift and in auto mode holding gears longer before shift when in R mode.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

it all sounds very NICE for my precious:chuckle:


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone that's applied the update have feedback on the pull away and gear change improvement from LC4 --> LC5?

Protegimus


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

When you uninstall then reinstall does it take like 20 mins or so? Like the first time you install an AP? Just worried my battery would take 40mins without cutting out or something!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

rob wild said:


> When you uninstall then reinstall does it take like 20 mins or so? Like the first time you install an AP? Just worried my battery would take 40mins without cutting out or something!


5 mins for engine map and 7 for tcm map the first time. It's recommend to use a battery charger


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> 5 mins for engine map and 7 for tcm map the first time. It's recommend to use a battery charger


Thanks Ben, sorry being a dumb ass lol do you mean charge the car before or put the battery charger on when doing it?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

rob wild said:


> Thanks Ben, sorry being a dumb ass lol do you mean charge the car before or put the battery charger on when doing it?


while flashing


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> while flashing


Nice one, I'll give it a try! Didn't think you could put a battery charger on a car when the ignition was on


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Ben/Amar,

Over at NAGTROC Joe has stated that the ECU maps need to be tweaked to change any launch RPM as this is where the limiter is.

Does this mean that all of us with custom tunes should receive a new ECU map in order to make full use of LC5 TCM maps?

TIA


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> Ben/Amar,
> 
> Over at NAGTROC Joe has stated that the ECU maps need to be tweaked to change any launch RPM as this is where the limiter is.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy, i've been waiting with baited breath for you to try this 

The MY10's have the lower rev limit set to 2k, which everyone wants raising, on your MY09 the limit in the ecu is set to 4.5k, if your not happy with that i can put it where you want it but that level is high & will loose traction on street


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

LOL sorry to have kept you waiting buddy!

Thanks for the explanation, I'm happy with a 4k launch given I never use it!

Been hectic the last few weeks as we've moved back home after a long period of renovations.

I've just got round to updating my AP so I will uninstall/re-install tomorrow (saturday at the latest) and shoot some video asap.

Cheers Ben


----------

